# Water bottle usage



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

Approximately what age do youngsters start using bottles? Thanks.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Mine always start using it around 2.5-3 weeks reliably, and only that and solids rather than nursing at just over 3 weeks.

It probably is somewhat line dependent though, some mice mature slower than others and some litters will nurse longer and not use it.


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

Thanks Lilly - you're always answering my questions 

Not all of my tanks have the water bottles low enough for youngsters to reach as standard, so I'm looking to acquire blocks of wood I can put in as steps. I was mostly asking to get an idea of the sort of timescale I have to sort this out!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Ah ok, for some reason I had it in my head that you were worried your babies weren't drinking yet. Silly assumption!

I don't know if this is a feasible option for you either but I have found that by around 2 weeks most does/litters take perfectly well to being moved around (I'll often move them into bigger cages at that point to have more space) so they would be fine to be moved to one with a lower bottle if you can do swapsies.


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

To be fair I didn't say! I'm tracking some developmental milestones, but not that one. Less because I'm concerned, rather so that I can work out an average for my lines.

I'm planning on merging a couple of nests in a few days once the younger lot are more robust on their feet, and they'll get an upgrade at that point. However I don't actually think the water bottle is any lower there. I guess at least that will be one fewer step in use.


----------

